

Internet Archive Wayback Machine's New Beta - solipsist
http://waybackmachine.org/

======
rst
Looks pretty slick, but it still has the search-form glitch I run into _every
single time_ :

Whenever I want to use it, I wind up pasting a URL that I copied from
somewhere else into the URL input at top. My URL invariably starts '<http://>,
but the '<http://> that's prepopulated in the form as rendered doesn't go
away. So I wind up doing a search on '<http://http://whatever...>, which of
course turns up nothing.

It may be some odd browser dependency, but I've seen it at least in several
versions of Firefox...

------
wmf
An explanation of what's new: [http://faq.waybackmachine.org/whats-the-
difference-between-t...](http://faq.waybackmachine.org/whats-the-difference-
between-the-classic-wayback-machine-and-the-new-beta-version/)

------
klous
It would be great if there was a combo of internet archive wayback machine +
google fastflip-type browsing <http://fastflip.googlelabs.com/>

------
ammmir
a modern look is nice, but it doesn't really add any functionality that was
missing. how long will it take for them to offer full-text search? could
someone else provide it?

------
thankuz
Nice! Was long overdue for an update - wasn't a fan of the old site, and hated
the inconsistencies in product names / branding. Thanks for sharing.

